

Show HN: Beautiful digital art on Google.com every day - romaincointepas
http://getexhibits.co/

======
romaincointepas
Hi HN,

I've created a project over the WE, "exhibits":
[http://getexhibits.co](http://getexhibits.co)

Below is a quick pitch, feedback REALLY appreciated.

\---

Exhibits is a social experiment where people vote for the artwork that will be
exposed on Google.com the next day.

We favor hi-res digital art, photography or something relevant to current
events. Don’t forget to mention where you found the image so the creator can
be mentioned and get a visibility boost.

~~~
mide765
Installed it right away. Great extension, thanks for making it!

~~~
romaincointepas
You're welcome! Any feedback you want to share ? Do you like the idea of
"everybody vote for tomorrow's everybody's artwork" ?

------
onion2k
Is the source for the Chrome extension available? Otherwise installing
something (and thereby giving it permission to inject code in to Google.com
pages on your browser) is very, very dangerous.

~~~
romaincointepas
Here it is: [https://github.com/Exhibits/exhibits-chrome-
extension](https://github.com/Exhibits/exhibits-chrome-extension)

